# Ebenen KOMPLETT sperren in Photoshop CS



## stella stellaris (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich benutze Photoshop 8.0 (CS). Ich arbeite gerade an einer Datei mit unendlich vielen Ebenen. Ich kann diese mit dem "Schloß" gegen unbeabsichtigtes Bearbeiten sperren, aber: Trotzdem springe ich in die gesperrten Ebenen hinein, wenn sich ein Objekt der gesperrten Ebene dort befindet, wo ich gerade klicke.
Ich möchte nun gerne in Ruhe in einer Ebene arbeiten können, ohne dass ich dauernd wieder in die anderen Ebenen springe. Ich möchte Ebenen nicht nur gegen versehentliche Bearbeitung sondern auch vor Auswahl schützen.

Ist das möglich?

Viele Grüße und DANKE im Voraus,
Stella


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, springst Du beim Klicken in einem
Bereich auf einer Ebene immer auf eine nicht gewollte, oder?
Dann entferne mal den Haken bei "Ebene automatisch wählen" und dann
wählt PS auch nur die Ebene aus, die vorher aktiv ist.

Ansonsten kannst Du die gesperrten Ebenen auch in ein Set packen und 
jenes sperren, das verhindert auch das ungewollte Bearbeiten - obwohl es
mir schleierhaft ist, wie man trotzdem eine gesperrte Ebene bearbeiten kann?   

Wie dem auch sei, wenn noch Fragen und Unklarheiten sind, 
immer her damit.

Gruss Markus


----------



## stella stellaris (11. November 2004)

..... *sich an den Kopf fasst* ;-]  oh mann, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.
"Ebene automatisch wählen" war's!

Tausend Dank  und schöne Grüße aus Ostfriesland


----------

